# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Review - Ryobi Airstrike 18V brad nailer

## Random Username

*Note* - this is a duplicate of my review in the Woodwork Forum - as it's more than just a woodworking tool (and possibly more relevant to home renos) I thought I'd put it here too. * 
Summary:* Buy one. 
Ok, yes, I know, it's a Ryobi*, and that's a black mark of Black and Decker proportions right there.   *BUT* it's a power tool that's almost as much fun to play with as  it's possible to have with your clothes on...while not being the sort of  power tool I'd recommend for clothing-optional use.   *What does it use:* 
Fits C1 brads (18 gauge, 1.00x1.25mm) from 15mm to 50mm (claimed),  tested with 16, 25, 32 and 45mm (because that's what I had on hand)  from, variously, Senco, Blackridge (SCA), Otter, and whatever brand  Ryobi ships with it.   *What does it do:* 
Fires 'em into timber, with excellent depth control.  Minimum depth (on  pine) seems to be average 0.3mm below the surface - that's with the  depth gauge and air pressure at minimum settings.  Upping the air  pressure didn't seem to have any effect on sinking depth.   
On hardwood (yellowbox and back fence, featuring 'wood ssp.') with 32mm  brads, they were flush with the surface, or sinkable further by  adjusting the depth gauge as required. 
Ryobi does mention that more than 30mm into some hardwoods may too much  of an ask.  Since I can't think of a time when I'd want to actually brad  nail 30mm thick ironbark, that's ok with me.  50mm into architrave/plasterboard/pine stud should be pretty doable.
In something of a first for me, I was unable to find any 16mm melamine faced board in my shed, so I was unable to test with that. As soon as I find some, I'll give it a try.*  
How does it do it:* 
Some sort of inbuilt compressor; before each fire there's a short  whirring sound as it pressurises.  No fuel or other gas cylinder  required, the 18v battery does it all. * 
Nice features:* 
It has two LEDs that shine down to the contact tip so you can see what  part of your body you are just about to shoot a brad into.   
It also has a quick cycle time; I'm guessing at about three-quarters of a  second.  If you're an experienced nail-gunner who likes to use contact  trip firing, you might be able to outpace it; if you need to think for a  second or so before your subsequent shots, you wont. 
It also has a belt clip, which, because of the tool's weight (about  2+kilos) will work wonders if you like to display plenty of builder's  crack without having to bend or squat down.  I...didn't bother attaching  the clip on mine. 
AND...the best feature...NO HOSE.  Also, no air compressor, no unrolling  the hose, no draining the compressor, no waiting for the compressor to  pressurise, no SHUDDUGH DUG DUG DUG DUG DUG noise of the compressor pump  kicking in. 
It will (apparently) drive about 700 nails on a charge.  (4,000 mA/h battery).  As the Ryobi charger will charge the battery in about an hour, that limits you to a mere 1,400 brads a day if you only have one battery and you charge it over lunch. 
Noise level on firing is roughly equivalent to a similar airhose fed nailer. 
It is so much fun to play with I went around the house looking for trim that I could possibly justify adding an extra brad to.  I didn't find any, but the cat looked mighty nervous. 
No nails jammed during my test firing; the nose has an over-centre clip that pops off to access any jams. * 
Not so nice features:* 
The weight.  Oh god, the weight.   
If you are used to a featherweight air brad nailer, this feels more like  hefting a sledgehammer.  If you use it regularly and develop biceps of  steroid abusing proportions, don't be surprised. 
But I can't even lift my air compressor off the ground without updating  my medical insurance, and the compressors gotta go where the little air  bradder goes, so all things in perspective, it's not too bad for such a  handy tool.  
*Guilty confession.  I also own a Ryobi cordless drill and cordless trim router, both 18v lithium.

----------


## phild01

I take it this is the one: Ryobi One+ 18V Cordless Brad Nail Gun - Skin Only I/N 6210454 | Bunnings Warehouse 
It's listed as 2.5kg and seems to be the skin only!

----------


## Random Username

That's the one.  The battery isn't all that heavy...so maybe 2.8kg total....

----------


## Marc

I hear you and each one to his own tools, however before you claim you can go away with no compressor and no gas, I hardly think anyone would nail a fence with brads or any other building structure. Yes, C nails have their place and I own half a dozen of brad nailers all air driven, yet since most other nail guns need air or gas, the compressor is here to stay for a while longer. I don't even like the gas framer, have yet to see a gas coilgun (do they exist?) Seen a battery coil gun on you tube that sounds rather pathetic but I have not used it. 
I don't know, perhaps must buy a battery bradder just to add to my collection, but I hardly think it will ever get used as an air senco or a bostich. Change the trigger to repeat fire, press the trigger and hit the boards, by the time you fire 3 nails wsssss, pop, the air gun fires 20. 
Yes, the hose is a bummer, the compressor double bummer, the 18v cordless tools must be the best thing that ever happened to any trade. Do you remember the 6v makita drills? What a horrible thought. 
Will the battery nail gun evolve to something usable? Probably, may be with 32V batteries 48V ? I don't know, I will be watching this space, at the moment it seems, with respect, a bit amateurish

----------


## METRIX

The problem with the battery guns is they take too long to wind the motor up, around 2 seconds is normal, Im not sure why they cant pre wind the motor, so when you press go, it goes, not brrrrrrrrrrr - wait -  thud.
You get used to the gas guns, they can fire up to 3 nails per second, which is impressive considering whats got to happen for each fire. 
Currently gas guns cant match the speed of an air gun, but I don't think they really need to, I would always use my air coiler for any fence work, would never consider using a gas gun, but i'v seen it done !! 
Framing gas guns have made it so much easier when crawling through framing etc, and not having to worry about the umbilical cord getting snagged, and with todays pine and LVL timbers, the gas guns have more than enough power to penetrate 100%. 
I had one of those Senco Fusion Nitrogen based finishers, biggest piece of junk, used to jamb or mis-fire more than it nailed, using Senco originals nails or others didn't matter. 
It got the heave ho one day from the 2nd story straight into the skip bin, after it had been repaired 3 times and still had the same problem under 6 months old, as much as the Paslode C bradder's have also played up, at least you get a few years from them before they stop working.

----------


## OBBob

> ... I would always use my air coiler for any fence work, would never consider using a gas gun, but i'v seen it done !!

  Ha ha ... and to think people once used a hammer!  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

A Hammer ?, is that some ancient medieval implement ?, will have to google that,   :Biggrin:   :Rolleyes:   :Tongue:   :Wink:   :Smilie:   :Redface:

----------


## phild01

Yeah, that thing to finish off some of the crap the nailer leaves behind :Annoyed:

----------


## Random Username

For me, a second between firings (Ryobi claims 50 shots a minute) isn't a downside - it usually takes me longer than that to figure out where I'm putting the next nail.   
But I'm also the person who swapped out the trip nail trigger for a sequential trigger on my framing nailer as I don't like the idea of a nailer that just needs to be pressed into something for it to fire.  
Ever since I had to take a builder down to casualty after he managed to fire a framing nail into his hand (I think that trip cost him more time than he'd ever save using contact nailing) I've been wary of contact firing. 
I've since tried the Ryobi with 50mm nails - softwood works just fine, full penetration and head sinking even with the pressure setting on low, but it's well and truly out of its depth on hardwood with that length. But for 50mm in hardwood I'd want something more substantial than a C1 size nail anyway. 
For kitchen cabinets, workshop jig construction, fixing door trim, attaching timber edging and other 'oh god I suppose I should clamp this and leave it alone while the glue sets' applications, it's lack of a cord is one less thing to trip over in the shed, with the added "It's ready to shoot NOW," bonus, not "It's ready to shoot when I turn the compressor on and it reaches pressure".

----------


## OBBob

^^ Is there some confusion? Metrix seems to be suggesting that the gun doesn't wind up until you press the trigger, however Random Username suggests it winds whilst he's finding the next spot to put a nail. So is this Ryobi version an improvement on the ones that Metrix has come across? 
Edit - contact firing scares me too!

----------


## METRIX

> ^^ Is there some confusion? Metrix seems to be suggesting that the gun doesn't wind up until you press the trigger, however Random Username suggests it winds whilst he's finding the next spot to put a nail. So is this Ryobi version an improvement on the ones that Metrix has come across? 
> Edit - contact firing scares me too!

  Im curious if the Ryobi does fire instantaniously, the others I have used had to wind the motor up before firing, not that I want to buy one as Ryobi is positioned at occasional DIY use, with its sister AEG as DIY, and cousin Milwalkee as Professional use (they are all the same company), but im curious if such a entry level gun does not have the delay problem. 
Even dewalts battery framer winds up, this would become very frustrating waiting for this wind up when doing framing work, anyone who does any framing work, will see the shortfall in this gun immediately upon first use.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bihWokkJ8ks 
Until the manufacturers address this delay, they won't take off in the professional market

----------


## Random Username

It winds up when you pull the trigger...but it winds up quickly (not like the DeWalt framer which seems to stop for a coffee and a chat before it fires). 
Skip to 5:31 in this video and see if this is fast enough for you...  Ryobi 18-Volt One+ 18-Gauge Cordless 2 in. Brad Nailer - P320 - YouTube

----------


## METRIX

That's more like it, I wonder why the expensive Bosch Blue guns and other take a few seconds to wind up, when a cheapy Ryobi does it very quickly.

----------


## Random Username

According to the advertising trade press, Ryobi has been trying to reposition itself out of the low end of the market,which is why it's gone for exclusive deals in Bunnings (or Home Depot in the US or B&Q in the UK).  It's looking to take market share from both Black& Decker and Bosch. 
Using my informal measure of tool robustness (the tool shelves at the local garbage tip shop), I have to say that I haven't seen any of the hypergreen coloured tools yet.  You can usually count on there being at least three or four GMC/909 or similar power tools in the racks, along with the odd totally knackered Makita or other trade favourite.

----------


## OBBob

^ surely if they were serious about that they'd need to re-brand and rename. Your tool robustness surveying sounds like a good pastime though!

----------


## justonething

> ^ surely if they were serious about that they'd need to re-brand and rename. Your tool robustness surveying sounds like a good pastime though!

  In the 80s, when Ryobi was making everything in Japan. They had 2 ranges of tools, The blue range for trade use and the green range for serious DYI. I had a few of their tools from that time, they are still working. 
I remember their logo and their ads at the time, "We make tools, not toys" - and then a samurai toke out his sword. I guess they will do that today.

----------


## METRIX

> According to the advertising trade press, Ryobi has been trying to reposition itself out of the low end of the market,which is why it's gone for exclusive deals in Bunnings (or Home Depot in the US or B&Q in the UK).  It's looking to take market share from both Black& Decker and Bosch. 
> Using my informal measure of tool robustness (the tool shelves at the local garbage tip shop), I have to say that I haven't seen any of the hypergreen coloured tools yet.  You can usually count on there being at least three or four GMC/909 or similar power tools in the racks, along with the odd totally knackered Makita or other trade favourite.

  They have repositioned themselves from the low end by purchasing AEG and Milwalkee, the ownes of all three companies put Ryobi at the bottom as an entry level, with AEG in the middle and Milwalkee at the higher end. 
I can understand them attacking Black and Decker but Bosch !, their green series is inline with AEG,  Blue with Milwalkee, cant see the ryobi competing for a share of the bosch segment when they already have a AEG in that market.

----------


## Pitto

> That's more like it, I wonder why the expensive Bosch Blue guns and other take a few seconds to wind up, when a cheapy Ryobi does it very quickly.

  the firing system on the bosch blue / dewalt c nailer is a flywheel / pin setup, the flywheel spins at high RPM and then engages the pin throwing it forward, driving the nail. 
I own the dewalt c nailer and i have used the dewalt framer and would buy them both over a paslode anyday. its a split second, not make a coffee, look at your watch and wait, and they work very well. 
The senco fusion, as you mentioned, junk. I have also used one, and managed to kill it by simply closing the nail magazine too fast and causing a nail jamb. it broke the cam that pulls back the pin and rendered the gun useless.
it needs refinement, a mk2 version. the concept is there, just poorly executed.

----------


## METRIX

> the firing system on the bosch blue / dewalt c nailer is a flywheel / pin setup, the flywheel spins at high RPM and then engages the pin throwing it forward, driving the nail. 
> I own the dewalt c nailer and i have used the dewalt framer and would buy them both over a paslode anyday. its a split second, not make a coffee, look at your watch and wait, and they work very well. 
> The senco fusion, as you mentioned, junk. I have also used one, and managed to kill it by simply closing the nail magazine too fast and causing a nail jamb. it broke the cam that pulls back the pin and rendered the gun useless.
> it needs refinement, a mk2 version. the concept is there, just poorly executed.

  The framing gun you used, was it different to the one linked to above in YouTube, as that one has a substantial delay from pressing go to firing, in a finishing gun that's not a problem as finishing work is detailed and you only need one shot every whatever, it would be more of an annoyance than a problem, but a framing gun needs to be instant. 
As a cabinet maker the delay may seem insignificant, but as a carpenter when working on wall and roof frames, most work needs you to pump a few nails in quick succession, to get a joint to hold quickly, such as fixing crown or  long rafters to the ridge, hips and valleys, this is where a Paslode performs well, 3 shots within a second if required does the job with ease, with a delay the timber can move slightly while your trying to hold it in position causing knock on effects as you go, for an occasional user it's probably fine. 
I can say, the gun would get really frustrating waiting that 1 second to wind up for every shot, we will use up a box of 3000 nails in 2-3 days when doing a roofing job, to wait 1 second 3000 times over a few days will get very boring very quickly, for professional use it's not quite there yet, maybe they will fix this in the Mk2, for anyone moving from a Gas or Air driven gun they will notice the delay instantly.  
I agree with the fusion, the mechanisms are flimsy and not suited to any construction site use, possibly a Mk2 or Mk3 will get there, but I definitely won't be outlaying for either of them, one bitten twice shy, it is strange as Senco stuff has always seemed fairly robust, I get the feeling this was made by someone else and badged as a Senco. 
I can't complain about the Paslode framers, an average job we do will use around 5000-6000 nails, it soon adds up how much work the gun has to do in a year, I'm amazed they last as long as they do. 
Their framers are rather bulletproof (I'm sure they do fail but I haven't experienced it yet, neither any of my co-workers), but the finishers are finicky, these are the ones I have had troubles with, just not solid enough, and stop working for no reason.

----------


## Pitto

yeah, carpenters generally bump fire their guns, The dewalt i demo'd was the one in the video, it had a switch to change the firing speed / sequence and didnt seem to lag when fired. 
i couldnt pick the delay, and if it were a choice between my cheap paslode copy framing gun, or the dewalt, i would buy the dewalt.  
i know what you mean about the finish gun, you dont rely on bump firing. i got rid of my air C nailer, and just use the dewalt c nailer now for building carcases. you get used to the weight after a while.

----------

